# Halloween Army - Fighting For Halloween!



## Halloween Army (Mar 25, 2010)

A new Web site is launched for the "Halloween Army". Halloween fans have begun to work together to promote the positive aspects of Halloween in the United States. 

Many Halloween enthusiasts over the past few years have noticed the number of organizations and individuals attempting to spread rumors regarding the history and celebration of Halloween that are not true. Halloween fans do not find this acceptable.

In March, Halloween Army will begin working together to promote the positive aspects of Halloween. The army web site will provide free content and other tools for fans to utilize to spread the word and fight for Halloween.
As the Halloween season approaches, the army will work together to help stop un-true rumors regarding Halloween.

Halloween is great for local communities, charities, families, enthusiasts and the economy.

If you are a Halloween fan and enthusiast, Halloween Army wants to work with you! Please help spread the word on your site, blog, profile and signature. We will work to bring you additional tools as the season progresses.

We are fighting for Halloween!

Halloween Army
Web Site: http://www.halloweenarmy.org

PLEASE HELP SPREAD THE WORD!


----------

